# Reconciliation process



## daisy90

My husband and I separated two months ago. He called me crying that he wanted me back. Then he said he doesn't want me back. I got really annoyed and stopped talking to him. My feelings were hurt. I felt stupid and dumb. He said he wanted me to visit him, but doesn't want me to move back in. Then he told me that he missed me and that he wanted to move with me. Then today He said I don't know. I was mad because he told me that he wanted to move with me and now its IDK. Its a constant battle with him because doesn't know what he wants. Since I moved out I got an amazing job and have met some amazing people. Don't get me wrong, I miss coming home to my husband, eating dinner with him, laying in bed together, but I don't miss the arguing. Him not listening. Our marriage just turned sour at the end. I feel like he is not mature. I think he wants his cake and he wants to eat it too.


----------



## This is me

Sounds like a whole lot of confusion with both of you. Is there a chance to do MC or marriage workshops? It can be helpful if you get the right person. We seperated for 4 months, but did weekely MC and individual IC. This helped clear the fog.

None of us are handed a playbook or instruction manual on hw to be married and it is not like the movies make it out to be. Best to seek a doctor for an ill marriage who can help discern if the patient (marriage)is curable.

I wish you well~!


----------

